# New eMax 22 won't start



## BillH3 (Apr 17, 2015)

I am completely new to tractors and got a new eMax22 delivered yesterday. Today while mowing I reversed to cover a spot I missed and then when I began to drive forward the rams died and the tractor shut off. I tried restarting but no luck.

I thought perhaps the fuel tank was low enough (just below the 1/4 tank mark) that perhaps it just needed topping off. This didn't help. Called the dealer and the mechanic said to check the fuel ball and see if it was empty. It has fuel in it and upon calling back I was told he was out to lunch. Been waiting for a return call for a bit and thought I would try my luck here.

When I turn the key it sounds as if it is trying to start, but doesn't. The mmm is off and everything is in neutral. Any ideas? 

The dealer mechanic called back and expected it to start if the fuel ball was full. He's going to call back soon with the next step.


----------



## rdr202 (Apr 5, 2010)

BillH3 said:


> I am completely new to tractors and got a new eMax22 delivered yesterday. Today while mowing I reversed to cover a spot I missed and then when I began to drive forward the rams died and the tractor shut off. I tried restarting but no luck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what was it?


----------

